# Nitrogen In Soggy Soils.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Losses lower than many think.....form DTN.

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/article/2017/05/26/much-nitrogen-left-soggy-soils


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

The last paragraph is what disturbs me. Already conceding a battle not yet begun.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I know what you mean....it always has to be made into a "end of the world" crisis so it seems.

Regards, Mike


----------

